# DragonAdam's Plague Marine Army



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, so i have been in this hobby for a little over a year now and have been reluctant to post anything here until my skills improved. I recently decided that my skill would improve much faster with the help of all the fine people of this forum. I recently posted a few of my finished minis up in the painting thread and got some good feedback so ive decided to start up a WIP thread for a new plague marine army i've just started working on. I guess i'll just get to it. 

I love the whole theme behind Nurgle so i decided i wanted a basic 1000 - 1500 point nurgle csm army. I want it to be mostly just foot slogging plague marines with bolters. I sort of imagine it to be like a horde of zombies with bolters. How can that go wrong!? Anyway here we go.....









The whole army i have so far. 2x 7man plague marine squads, 3 out of 7 man havoc squad and a daemon prince.









My first plague squad. 7 csm w/plasma gun. These guys are my first attempt at painting them. They came out ok but ive got a slightly different scheme i'm happy with that i will get to.









These are my first three Havocs, I love these guys! As you can see we've got a heavy bolter, icon bearer and regular bolter. Ive used a CSM Box with FW death guard torsos. since i'm keeping it to 7man squads i'll be using the three extra to fill out a Havoc Squad. I'm differentiating them on the table by really decking them out with trophy racks on the back packs. Regular plague marines will just have back packs. Special weapons will have smaller trophies and the big guns will be getting big ornate trophies.









And here's my second Plague Marine Squad. 7 CSM w/plasma gun and champion with PFist. These are the guys i'm currently working on getting painted up as you can see.

















Here is the color scheme i've decided on although i want to try and get a good rust effect for the trim but can't get it quite right. All thoughts and suggestions would be awesome.

















Annnnnnd here's my Daemon Prince WIP. I love love love how this sucker is coming along. Ive been working on a piece of him in between units to keep everything moving along at the same pace, Let me know what you think!

So thats what ive got going on. i'd really like to get a lot of feedback and suggestions on every aspect of this from basing color scheme to army list to tactics. I even need help giving the army a name! I really like this site and hope to have a lot of fun keeping this thread going.
-Adam


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the models, Good work! One suggestion I have is to add a few paint chips to the model and maybe a layer of devlan mud (or Equivalent) or badab black (or Equivalent) to produce a dirtier effect, they appear a little too "Clean" for the great unclean one


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> I like the models, Good work! One suggestion I have is to add a few paint chips to the model and maybe a layer of devlan mud (or Equivalent) or badab black (or Equivalent) to produce a dirtier effect, they appear a little too "Clean" for the great unclean one


good idea. I was thinking the scheme needed a little something extra. I just used your idea and i will post a pic of the results shortly.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

And here are the results. How's it look?
Sorry about pic quality, all i have is my phones camera.









Also, this is just the armor painted so there is still a lot of clean up to do around edges and the like.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

So far so good, my nit pick is drilling out the bolter barrels and cleaning up the mold lines! they are very noticeable, especially on the bolters. Using some inks like mentioned above will help dirty up the models, but overall its very clean and crisp! Great job so far!


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

cirs85 said:


> So far so good, my nit pick is drilling out the bolter barrels and cleaning up the mold lines! they are very noticeable, especially on the bolters. Using some inks like mentioned above will help dirty up the models, but overall its very clean and crisp! Great job so far!


Yeah, i'll take care of that. I always forget to drill the barrels. I'll take another pass on the mold lines on top off the bolters. I never get those good enough.
.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

You have a really nice start going on with your Nurgle army Dragon. I really like what you have done with the bases, adds a nice amount of extra detail to the models as a whole. Well done Sir.

Some Rep to keep you going!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

+Rep
For listening to advice! I can tell the model looks dirtier, but not so dirty that it overpowers the model, You have done well!


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> +Rep
> For listening to advice! I can tell the model looks dirtier, but not so dirty that it overpowers the model, You have done well!


It was good advice. I didn't want to go to crazy with it as i think too much tends to make the model look too cluttered. So what i did was paint up a couple of small scratches then put some devlan mud coming down from them. Also, i put some patches of devlan mud in the shaded areas. It looks a lot better than the pictures show. Came out great in person. Thanks for the feedback. I'll post some more work tonight.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work on the greens.

Rusting iron/steel starts off light brown and becomes more orange over time; it ages faster where water flows or pools. Conversely, where the metal is rubbed or used regularly (hinges, blade edges, &c.) the rust tends not to build up as quickly or at all. 

So I paint my rust in one of two ways:

Light Rust
Base with Boltgun Metal
Wash with Devlan Mud
Stipple with Bestial Brown
Stipple lightly with Orange
Drybrush exposed areas with Boltgun Metal

Heavy Rust
Base with Bestial Brown
Wash with Orange
Lightly drybrush with Boltgun Metal


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

These are looking sharp! I really like the clean highlights and smooth colors-- it lets the Nurgly details stand out and show they're rotten, instead of using a lot of strange combinations of colors and off-color washes to give them just a rotting color like you usually see on Nurgle stuff.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> These are looking sharp! I really like the clean highlights and smooth colors-- it lets the Nurgly details stand out and show they're rotten, instead of using a lot of strange combinations of colors and off-color washes to give them just a rotting color like you usually see on Nurgle stuff.


Thanks a lot. I was just checking out your pyre marines yesterday. Those are wicked cool. Pardon the Boston dialect. Anyway here's a quick pic of my guys with the recommended battle damage and metal trim done. Gonna try the recommended rust effects soon.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

They look Steller! I would say "DRILL THE BARRELS" But i don't and im not a hypocrite!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantastic work, really well painted and I love the miniatures.

Looking forward to seeing the rest

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh, these are starting to shape up real nicely! More work in the long run, but in the end it will def show. Keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the compliments. It definitely keeps you driven thats for sure. Anyway, just a small update here. Ive taken everyones advice on the battle damage and dirt. Ive also glazed over those areas with camo green to try and tie everything in a bit more smoothly. I'm a bit reluctant to try the rust yet so i decided to start picking out the reds. I've based everything (guts, backpack tubing, bolter casing, and nurgley sores or whatever they are on the shoulder pad.) in mechrite red. Then i hit it with the devlan mud. I'm going to work them up to different tones and highlights.




































So, any suggestions on how to build these up. For the nurgley stuff and guts I'm thinking of mixing blood red with rotting flesh and just adding in more rotting flesh. For the tubing i'm just going to highlight with red gore and then give a baal red wash. The bolter casing is what i'm not exactly sure on. Possibly building up scab red and blazing orange. I want a muted look. What does everyone think?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the rusty casing for the bolter. I'd add maybe some spots where the rust has rubbed off-- maybe add some silver scratches here and there on it. 

As for the Nurgley stuff, I'd use Blood Red very sparingly-- Red will darken Rotting Flesh significantly, since Rotting Flesh is a very faded green. And in darkening it, you won't necessarily get a darker rotting flesh tone-- just a darker tone overall since the addition of red to green creates a presence of all three primary colors-- in other words, closer to black. I'd still put a bit of red into the initial mix, but I'd use a warm light brown (maybe even something like Snakebite Leather) as your main mixing component with Rotting Flesh.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

If you wanted some aging and your using forgeworld anyway could get some weathering powders for rust n the such as an alternative


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never used weathering powders before. How difficult are they and how do the results look compared to paint?


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

First of all thanks everyone for the compliments and criticisms, i really appreciate it. ok, been a bit since i last posted but i wanted to wait until i at least finished the unit i was working on. I listened to everyone i could. Ive drilled barrels, done some battle damage and a couple other things. I wussed out on the rust though. I may try that down the road. So here they are...


















































There they are. Suggestions welcome as always. 7 man plague squad with a champion and pfist and a plasma gunner. up next is another piece on this guy..










Also gonna need suggestions on how to base all these guys once i'm done.

(sorry for the pic quality but if anyone wants to see anything better let me know and i'll try.)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

AWESOME! The highlighting, battle damage, and attention to detail has all been very much worth it as your models look fantastic. However, for the love of everything so dear, please, please, don't leave the bases bare.

+Rep

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot! They are coming along nicely. I absolutely plan on basing them. I just don't know what I want to do. Any suggestions? I was thinking if having them standing in sludge like toxic waste or something. As if they are causing the ground to be toxic. I just don't know if that would be too much green or not.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dragonadam said:


> I was thinking if having them standing in sludge like toxic waste or something. As if they are causing the ground to be toxic. I just don't know if that would be too much green or not.


You could make the sludge purplish brown to complement the green.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You could make the sludge purplish brown to complement the green.


That's an idea. I think i'll make a few different bases and post them up on here and have a vote of sorts. I suppose that is one of the good things about this forum!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice job mate, crisp and clean paint job great colour scheme, I like it alot


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Liking the way these guys are coming along; have some rep from a fellow Nurgle _aficionado_


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> Liking the way these guys are coming along; have some rep from a fellow Nurgle _aficionado_


Thanks man! That means a lot. Your project logs are actually what made me want to start my own nurgle army. Glad you approve!


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

I know it's been said many a time, but you can never have too many compliments :wink: These look stellar!


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm working on finishing up the arms on the DP and will post the results later tonight. In the meantime I thought I'd put up the list for the army and get some feedback. Just 1000 pts. For now anyway. what does everyone think?

+++ PLAGUE MARINES (1003pts) +++
+++ 1000pt Chaos Space Marines 5th Ed (2007) Roster (Standard) +++

Selections:

+ HQ + (165pts)

* Daemon Prince (165pts) 
(Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Invulnerable Save (5+))
Mark of Nurgle (20pts), Nurgle's Rot (15pts), Wings (20pts)


+ Troops + (598pts)

* Plague Marines (216pts) 
(Fearless, Feel no Pain, Mark of Nurgle)
7x Plague Marine (161pts), Plasma Gun (15pts)
* Plague Champion (40pts) 
Bolt Pistol, Bolter, Power Fist (25pts)


* Plague Marines (191pts) 
(Fearless, Feel no Pain, Mark of Nurgle)
7x Plague Marine (161pts), 2x Plasma Gun (30pts)


* Plague Marines (191pts) 
(Fearless, Feel no Pain, Mark of Nurgle)
7x Plague Marine (161pts), 2x Plasma Gun (30pts)


+ Heavy Support + (240pts)

* Chaos Havocs (240pts) 7x Havocs (105pts), 2x Heavy Bolter (30pts), Lascannon (35pts), Missile Launcher (20pts), Nurgle (50pts) 
7x Havo


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, quick progress update. Used the last two nights to paint up the arms on my DP. So here they are. 


























Comments, criticisms, and suggestions welcome as usual.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tidy work.

The yellow seems a little cheerful to me. It might fit the Nurglesque scheme better if you added a little Rotting Flesh to dull it down.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very tidy work.
> 
> The yellow seems a little cheerful to me. It might fit the Nurglesque scheme better if you added a little Rotting Flesh to dull it down.


Yeah, that's a good call. I'll try and dull that down a bit. Also, i just noticed how terrible the highlighting looks on the blade. I'm going to fix that up and try rusting it up really bad. I think that should look better.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, So since i finished my first squad of plague marines I'm going to need more. I Plan on getting some next week. Until then i decided to goof around and just throw some bits together. Also decided to try my hand at green stuff which I've never really done before.










As you can see the green stuff didn't come out that great. It's not terrible but i definitely need more practice. I pushed his shoulders out a bit and have the arms falling down his sides to try and recreate a more shambling pose i suppose. I used torso and legs from a forge world MKII crusader set, Arms, Head, and Shoulder from the chaos sprues and a phobos pattern bolter. All stuff i had laying around.










And here he is in the beginning stages of painting. I think he may actually come out looking pretty good once i finish up. If he blends in well with the rest is yet to be seen. I was thinking of having plague marines with regular SM armor sprinkled around in the squads to show some newer recruits who aren't quite as nurgled up yet.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

And here with some battle damage and highlights. Also tried out giving him a glazing of different greens. I kinda like it so far. Sorry about the pic quality. I really should get a proper camera.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

All done. I think it came out pretty good for my first real attempt at converting with green stuff. More practice is in order. I like it though, for a mish mosh of parts I had laying around.










I think he fits in well with the others also. I was worried about that. What does everyone think? I think I'll start coming up with basing ideas. I'd love some suggestions so I can make them all up and let you guys pick which looks best. Lets hear some ideas!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He sits very well with the others.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

After some thinking of what to do about the bases i decided on a simple bombed out urban kinda feel. I figure its simple and it blends well with the models. I assume that these guys have been on a planet ruining everyones day for a really long time before any true threat shows up to mess with them. In that time the inhabitants of said world, in a last effort to save themselves, have used every weapon they've got thus turning everything into a bombed out mess. Anyway here is what i came up with......










And everyone done and together..









The only one left is the champion. For him i've got two different ones to choose from. Ive done one just like the others but with some tyranid remains on it and one that is a big puddle of oozy toxic waste type junk..









Which does everyone prefer???

Another thing i'm pretty pumped about is the last plague marine i made from scratch. I think he's looking damn fine and turning out to be one of my favorites. Here are a few more shots of him.

























I really like him a lot.

And on an unrelated note...To mix things up a bit i painted one of my buddies deathmarks this afternoon. Quite pleased with him for only a few hours.









And thats it for now....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I prefer the rubble base for two reasons: it goes better with the rest of the squad; the palette compliments rather than matching the palette of the model.

The scratch Marine and the Deathmark both look good.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The plague marines are looking good. I would advise caution when painting plague marines or bearers. A nice sickly green color is awesome, but red as an accent is hit or miss. Since red and green are compliments they make for a strong combo, but they also threaten to make your badass plague marines look a little . . . Christmassy.

And I second Dave's support of the Deathmark.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> The plague marines are looking good. I would advise caution when painting plague marines or bearers. A nice sickly green color is awesome, but red as an accent is hit or miss. Since red and green are compliments they make for a strong combo, but they also threaten to make your badass plague marines look a little . . . Christmassy.
> 
> And I second Dave's support of the Deathmark.


What do you suggest for accent colors? I'LLC give it a try and see what's better.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

SUPER! Your Plague Marines look fantastic mate. I love the chipping and worn look to their armor. The rubble bases are perfect for their color palate, keep it. The horns on the Plague Marine were an exellent addition and as for the Necron Deathmark, well done!

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> SUPER! Your Plague Marines look fantastic mate. I love the chipping and worn look to their armor. The rubble bases are perfect for their color palate, keep it. The horns on the Plague Marine were an exellent addition and as for the Necron Deathmark, well done!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

So i went into my local hobby store to pick up another box of chaos marines and i was lucky enough to score this bad boy...










On top of them actually having this it was 25% off. Needless to say i was fairly pleased. I'm going to try to use a lot of green stuff on these fellas instead of ordering the forgeworld kits. I'll post up some results later on.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dragonadam said:


> What do you suggest for accent colors?


Red is the compliment of pure green and purple is the compliment of yellow, so for a sickly green I suggest either a red/violet accent or using both very small amounts of both red and purple.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, on my next group i"ll try going for a deeper shade of red/violet on the casings. How would you all suggest highlighting?


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting away from the paint scheme for a moment. I completed two plague marines using green stuff this evening. Here are some shots of the results...










































C&C Please! I'm very new at green stuff and any suggestions and observations would be a huge help.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The ruptured boils look good.

I suggest smoothing the edges with a wet finger so they are flush with the existing model so it appears as if the changes are part of the model instead of on top of it.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The ruptured boils look good.
> 
> I suggest smoothing the edges with a wet finger so they are flush with the existing model so it appears as if the changes are part of the model instead of on top of it.


Yeah, i did that but it looks like i missed a couple spots. i"ll make sure to file them down before i spray them. Good call.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking great. Nurgle ftw. I'm particularly fond of your chosen green shade.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey the green stuff looks good.

Dave's comment is right on. You might also want to consider adding some texture inside the 'armor-boils'. Having a smooth interior in a patch of diseased corrosion seems odd.

You can also just add lumps and deformations to the armor, suggestive of all sorts of badness inside, or areas of just stipply diseased texture.

As for the accent color, I would recommend desaturating compared to your green, and maybe moving a step away on the color wheel . . . Perhaps to a washed out orange, or a rusty red-brown.

I recommended avoiding red, because my plague Marines and plague bearers are still too bright green/red. Fresh gore on a corpse or putrefying monster looks silly and makes little sense.


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

These all look incredible man, great stuff!


----------

